# 1986 300zx non turbo tach



## Skip Roy (Jul 30, 2018)

tach stopped working where do I start looking? thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM electrical wiring diagram, the signal wire from the tach runs to a resistor then to the ignition coil. Check the harness connections at the coil and check that the resistor has continuity, E.G. not burned out. The tach itself could have gone bad.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the time it is the tachometer, itself, that fails.


----------

